# HD DVD Player Rebate



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure if this is the ok spot for this  , if not, Mods. please move it.

Found this cool bit of info from Best Buy, they are offering a $50 BB Gift Card for anyone that bought an HD DVD Player from them.

http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9897965-7.html?%5E$


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup i read that lastnight.


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm hittin BB this evening to see how much the DVD's are marked down. Hopefully...ALOT!


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

s60rguy said:


> I'm hittin BB this evening to see how much the DVD's are marked down. Hopefully...ALOT!


30% off all HD-DVD and they won't mark them down any further from what I understand. They can send them back for $$$.


----------

